# Brine Shrimp



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

If I'm feeding baby guppies brine shrimp, should I just place the cube in the water and wait for it to melt, or will they nibble at it?
I'm using this kind: http://i1.tinypic.com/34hjqye.jpg
except that they are the baby brine shrimp.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Swish it up in water, rinse in a brine net, and put some in. Or, just swish it up and dilute it. They're packed with a lot of juices that can raise phosphates, etc. in your tank.


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks! Will they eventually start to swim around, or will my fish just eat them as they're ingesting the water?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

They are dead.


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh! Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2007)

put it ina mesureing cup with 1\3 of a cup of water in it. Then dump out as much juice as u can as in my experiances it can realy mess up small tanks. then us a turkey baster to squirt a few shrimp at a time into the tank.


----------

